# Erfahrungen mit LG 32UD99 oder 89? (Coating)



## Spinal (1. September 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche einen neuen Monitor und habe auch schon einige geeignete Kandidaten gefunden. Am ehesten sagt mir der LG 32UD99 zu. Mein großes Problem ist allerdings die Oberflächenbeschaffenheit, ich komme leider überhaupt nicht mit sehr matten Oberflächen klar. Leider wird in keinen Video/Test darüber berichtet (außer bei Prad).
Als Vergleich wo ich super mit klar komme sind der HP E27q und der Dell 3417w. Schlimm fand ich es beim Dell 2412m.

Hat jemand den LG 32UD99 oder 89 und kann mir dazu was sagen? Alternativ ziehe ich den Samsung U32H850U in betracht. Aber ich meine den hätte ich auf der Gamescom gesehen und der war mir "zu matt". Ich habe den Eindruck, das Curved Monitore allgemein weniger matt sind, aber eigentlich will ich keinen Curved Monitor :/

Oder hat jemand eine Empfehlung? Sollte min 32 Zoll sein und auch für Bildbearbeitung brauchbar sein. Spielen tu ich auch, aber das ist zweitrangig.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## 0ssi (2. September 2017)

Bist du dir sicher, daß du ein Problem mit der Oberflächenbeschaffenheit hast ? Wie kannst du bei einem weißen oder farbigen Bild diesbezüglich Unterschiede sehen ?


----------



## Spinal (2. September 2017)

Also ich meine damit das Coating, diese Anti Glare Beschichtung. Ich das ich wirklich damit ein Problem habe. Ich vertrage diesem "Kristalleffekt" nicht. Ich hatte an meinem Dell 2412m dieses Coating sogar abgelöst, da es mich so sehr gestört hat. Das "nackte" Panel hat zwar wirklich stark gespiegelt, aber das Resultat war dennoch die Mühen wert.
Und je heller das Bild, desto mehr tritt dieser Kristalleffekt auf.

Weißt du was ich meine?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. September 2017)

Glaub hier gehts um glitzern das sollte es nicht mehr geben.

Zumindest hab ich das schon lange nicht mehr gehabt bei IPS und ich hab die letzten 2Jahre etliches gehabt.

Beide werden das gleiche coating haben und wenn das so ist wie beim 34UC88 oder 27UD68 dann brauchste dir keine Sorgen machen wie gesagt glitzern sollte es schon lang nicht mehr geben.

Der 2412m hatte da Prob ja aber der ist auch nen alter Hut.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (2. September 2017)

Ich habe den 32UD99 Heute bekommen. Der ist genau wie mein 27UD68 beschaffen. Komplett matt. Was mir aber liegt da ich mit den glossy Oberflächen von TVs wenig anfangen kann. Wenn dann sollte es schon Glas wie bei meinem Plasma TV oder Surface sein.
Hat man natürlich wiederum mit Spiegelungen von Lichtquellen zu tun.

Also um das Coating zu sehen muss man beim UD99 schon sehr nah ran bei weißen Flächen.

Bei normalem Abstand stört es mich überhaupt nicht.

Das Teil ist in Sachen Farbdarstellung schon in der Grundeinstellung für mich top. Nur die Bildschärfe einen Zacken erhöht.

Bis jetzt recht angetan von dem Teil. Wollte einfach 32 Zoll und hatte Benq PD3200U und Samsung U32H850 probiert.
Der LG übertrumpft sie jetzt schon.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. September 2017)

Naja mir fällt da nix mehr auf klar ist LG ihrs matt aber deutlich besser als früher kann da nicht meckern
Hab ja auch den UD68 und das Bild ist genial,glasklar,plastisch, nicht körnig und kein Glitzern ok 1cm davor kann man was erahnen aber wer macht das?

Zumal die Semiglossy coating auch nicht so das gelbe vom ei sind wenn de da fast in Monitor kriechst siehste sowas auch.

Am besten ist halt ohne Coating

Leider gibts das nicht mehr zumindest nicht im *Gamingbereich*

LGs sind bildlich immer bombe die IPS teile kann darüber auch nicht meckern.

Der 32UD99 ist mir auch in sinn gekommen aber für nur 60Hz 4k und nen Fake HDR und kein Sync? sind mir 1100€ es nicht wert dann lieber ihr 32 WQHD Monitor mit 144Hz,Sync und Fake HDR.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (2. September 2017)

Der UD99 hat Freesync in den Einstellungen. Also ohne kommt er nicht daher.
Kann ich zwar mit einer 1080 Ti nicht nutzen aber dafür ist der Acer mit 144Hz und G-Sync da. Nur gibt es eh einuge Games wo Free- und G-Sync nicht optimal arbeiten. Auch ewiges Ausprobieren mit den Einstellungen ist mir langsam die Zeit zu schade.
4k und stabile 60fps bekommt man oft mit guten Einstellungen hin.

Bis ein 32 UHD mit 144Hz kommt vergeht noch sehr viel Zeit. Mal davon ab dass die 27 Zöller schon 2000,- kosten.
UHD soll es bei mir bei der Größe schon sein. WQHD wird mir auf 27 Zoll schon zu grob.
Aberda ist Jeder anders gestrickt.
Werd jetzt mal die PS4 Pro noch am UD99 testen.


----------



## Spinal (3. September 2017)

Super, danke für die Zahlreichen Antworten. Ich hatte neulich auch mal den iiyama 4071 hier gehabt und der war wieder extrem mit so einem Kristalleffekt. Was insofern unerwartet war, als dass in Videos die Oberfläche als recht stark spiegelnd beschrieben wurde. Allerdings ist das Coating so, dass es quasi glänzend ist mit wenigen, aber dafür sehr groben Vertiefungen. Einfach miserabel.
Ich bin jetzt noch auf den eher professionellen Monitor LG 31MU97 gestoßen. 17:9 und 4096x2160 Pixel. Was haltet ihr von dem?

@KuroSamurai117 
​Kannst du mir sagen, wie der Monitor sich im Vergleich zum Samsung H850 schlägt? Für mich ja schon wichtig ist die Oberfläche, falls du das weißt und natürlich auch allgemein die Vor- bzw. Nachteile. Besodnders weil du ja schreibst, er übertrumpft ihn.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (3. September 2017)

Spinal schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen, wie der Monitor sich im Vergleich zum Samsung H850 schlägt? Für mich ja schon wichtig ist die Oberfläche, falls du das weißt und natürlich auch allgemein die Vor- bzw. Nachteile. Besodnders weil du ja schreibst, er übertrumpft ihn.



Blickwinkelstabilität und Farbtreue sind beim UD99 halt durch IPS eine Ecke besser. Ich dachte Quantum-Dot Technik wertet das VA-Panel vom Samsung auf. Aber eigentlich bleibt nur ein etwas besserer Schwarzwert. Die Farben sind nicht so natürlich und Rot hat einen eigenartigen Magentastich den man nicht rausbekommt trotz Kalibrierung. Die Erfahrung haben paar andere auf Computerbase auch mit den Q-Dot Modellen von Samsung gemacht. Sowas muss man halt dann mögen oder es einem egal sein.
Kontrast war gut beim Samsung aber man darf nicht zu nah davorsitzen da Farben an den Seiten recht schnell blass werden.
Die Bildschärfe finde ich beim LG auch etwas besser. Hat wohl ebenfalls was mit der technischen Anordnung der Flüssigkristalle zu tun.
Positiv war beim Samsung dass dieses VA-Panel kein Nachziehen bei dunklen Flächen verursacht. Mir schon oft untergekommen. Da ist der LG eh frei von.
Von Input-Lag sind Beide sehr gut und schnell.

Von der Oberfläche und Entspiegelung sind sich der LG und der Samsung ziemlich gleich.

Die maximale Leuchtstärke ist beim LG höher was sich bei sehr hellem Umgebungslicht bemerkbar macht.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. September 2017)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Blickwinkelstabilität und Farbtreue sind beim UD99 halt durch IPS eine Ecke besser. Ich dachte Quantum-Dot Technik wertet das VA-Panel vom Samsung auf. Aber eigentlich bleibt nur ein etwas besserer Schwarzwert. Die Farben sind nicht so natürlich und Rot hat einen eigenartigen Magentastich den man nicht rausbekommt trotz Kalibrierung. Die Erfahrung haben paar andere auf Computerbase auch mit den Q-Dot Modellen von Samsung gemacht. Sowas muss man halt dann mögen oder es einem egal sein.
> .



Spiegelt genau meine Erfahrung wieder mehr gibts eig. auch nicht zu sagen.
Ja schriften sind auch ne ecke glatter und schärfer bei IPS als bei VA das war es erste mit was mir negativ aufgefallen ist liegt halt an der anordnung.

Für jemand der wert auf Schrifschärfe/glätte legt sollte um VA nen Bogen machen.


----------



## Spinal (25. September 2017)

So, danke nochmal für die Antworten. Ich habe mir den 32UD99 geholt und bin sehr zufrieden. Nur der Schwarzwert ist nicht so toll, wahrscheinlich wegen des Backlight-bleedings. Haben aber alle drei meiner IPS Monitore. Da muss ich sagen, sind die VA Panels schon besser. Ansonsten ist die Bildqualität sehr gut und zb. Farbabstufungen sind deutlich besser als bei allen meiner bisherigen Monitore. Dafür ist er aber auch mit Abstand der Teuerste. Größe finde ich auch super, hatte schon größere Monitore da, die waren aber dann wirklich zu groß, ein bequemes arbeiten ist nicht möglich, aber Spiele machen dann Spaß. 4k Auflösung ist auch auf der Größe noch sehr fein. Verglichen mit dem UWQHD 34 Zöller ist das nochmal deutlich feiner aufgelöst. Programme die nicht für 4k ausgelegt sind, sind aufgrund der Größe anstrengend zu benutzen, aber wirklich problematisch ist das in der heutigen Zeit wohl eher nicht mehr. Zumindest ist mir bisher nichts wirklich gravierendes aufgefallen.

Zum Coating, ich finde es wirklich problemlos. Die Oberfläche ist deutlich weniger rau als ich es von einigen anderen Monitoren kenne. Ich glaube, man kann das ganz gut daran erkennen, ab wann (also welcher Winkel) die Oberfläche anfängt zu spiegeln, wenn seitlich drauf guckt. Je feiner die Oberfläche, desto eher fängt es an zu spiegeln wenn man den Betrachtungswinkel erhöht und desto weniger Kristalleffekt hat man. Ist natürlich nur Halbwissen.


----------

